# Favorite Audi racing car noises!



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

This is for those of you who have a favorite Audi racing car engine note/noise( I know that you all have at least one!). My favorites is anything with an inline 5 in it( especially the Quattro rally cars), the V8 DTM touring cars, and the Audi R8 LMP car. You can hardly hear it when it is near other cars, but the, from onboard, it sounds like a NASCAR V8 stock car engine( crossplane crankshaft?). And the R10 sounds cool, from outside and onboard( I know from sure it has a crossplane crank-I know this from the Audi R10 TDI-New Power promo video). What are some of your's


----------



## Tanner74 (Jul 28, 2003)

The 5-cylinder turbo!


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (Tanner74)*









The 4 cylinders in the Audi A4 STW Super Touring Cars! 
The deep drone from those engines were awsome!!
Here's a few videos of the cars run by B9 Racing in Spain: 
http://www.b9racing.com/sp/videos/videos.htm
Just listen to those sounds. Wonderfull!


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (lappies)*

Can anyone tell me where I can find Audi R8 LMP car videos and sound clips over the internet? I can find plenty of R10 and Rally/Touring car stuff, but I can't find anything on the R8( I also for got to mention, that I also like the old Auto Union GP cars).


_Modified by chernaudi at 12:48 PM 10/23/2006_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

You can get sound clips of audis at Le Mans from 1999 to 2006 at http://www.24h-le-mans.dk . Including R8R, R8 and R10!
Just look under the Gallery in sound clips. They have videos aswell and other nice stuff.


_Modified by lappies at 12:51 PM 10/23/2006_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (lappies)*

Thanks for the link. But all the sounds are broken links. Anyone have anywhere else I can find this stuff?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

The site's OK now. You can hear the difference between the Audi R8 and Bentley Speed 8 engines, dispite their similar heritage. The Bentley ran a flatplane( 180 degree) crankshaft, and, as aluded before, the R8 probably ran a crossplane( 90 deg) crank( the angles refer to the fact that a flatplane crank has the pins at 180 deg. in relation to each other-a crossplane crank has them at 90 deg. to each other). Now not to sound too picky, but where can I find R8 onboard footage?


_Modified by chernaudi at 7:44 PM 10/23/2006_


----------



## lappies (Apr 10, 2006)

*Re: (chernaudi)*

there is a onboard lap round Le Mans in an 2004 Audi veloqx with Allan Mcnish on the 2004 Le Mans DVD. Great Video. I could email it to you but I have a dial up and the video is 22MB. A bit big for dial up! If you have another idea tell me and I will try get it to you.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: (lappies)*

I ment anything like that that can be found on the internet, as I haven't found anything like that, or maybe an onboard sound byte( I think the R8 sounds better on board, gives me a sense of the engine noises( oviously from being closer to it. Maybe Audi should come out with a dvd like the Porsche 956 onboard.)


----------

